# Camargue



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Counting down the days to our annual trip to France. Part of the holiday we hope to spend in the Camargue, Arles especially. Any information on campsites/aires would be appreciated. 


Trevor


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Saintes Maries de la mer is nice.

There is an aire on the beach....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=142

...and one in the town.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3158

Pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

A little bit further across is Provence, where we spent a fantastic few weeks in the spring. Aires at Malaucène, Vaison La Romaine, and Bedoin are recommended.

Gerald


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Arles - the amphitheatre is amazing, the aire is a lovely positin next to the Rhone and just on the town walls, but its a little tricky to work out which bit it actually is and lots of other people want to share the space. 

Aigues Mortues is wonderful - its a complete walled town on the Carmargue flats. you can cycle along and watch the flamingoes etc.

There is an official aire but we preffered the parking area on the open ground at the opposite side of the town (turn left at the island by the main gate and follow the camper parking signs) similar price to the aire much better view but no facilities. To access either you have to enter and then pay to exit so park up outside and have a look first.

bonne voyage
Jon


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*CARMARGUE*



peejay said:


> Hi;
> 
> Saintes Maries de la mer is nice.
> 
> ...


Also when we were there we went to the tourist office to find out when the bullfight was on, it is not like a Spanish bull fight! the bulls do not get hurt apart from their pride!! when they enter the ring they are wearing a bow across their forehead and tassels from their horns, then the brave matadors run in front of the charging bulls and grab the bows/earrings off,
it is breathtaking and at the end of ten minutes those bulls are taken away and fresh ones brought in, if you go take a cushion the seating gets quite hard. Bambi 2


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

The overnight Aire at Aigues Morte costs 12euro, pay on entry.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Watch out for the mossies & biting flies.
I got really badly bitten at Agues Mortes on the aire.
Forrester


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Watch out for the mossies & biting flies.
I got really badly bitten at Agues Mortes on the aire.
Forrester


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Watch out for the mossies & biting flies.
I got really badly bitten at Agues Mortes on the aire.
Forrester


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I just went for the day. Big Aire in the town was the only place to park. Took a boat trip, then drove up to Pont Du Gard afterwards.


----------

